# Spam von 3311



## Schranzzmann (25 November 2007)

Moin leutz!!

Ich habe da so ein Problem. Meine Frau bekommt auf ein mal Spam sms von der Nummer 3311!! mit irgend welchen dubiosen angeboten (ein sms liegt für dich bereit Kunde Nummer ***** will dich kennen lernen und mit dir in die Kiste) solche sms kommen so alle 2 tage 2-3 mal und sie hat sich nicht ihrigen wo registriert. Wie  kann ich jetzt da gegen an gen??kann mir einer helfen?? weil es nervt langsam :wall: ach ja pro antwort auf die sms 1.99€ 

gruß schranzzmann


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Spam von 3311*

Ist 3311 nicht die T-Mailbox? Woher kommen die Nachrichten denn wirklich? Na egal: jedenfalls kann man durchaus Beschwerden schreiben gegen die Nutzniesser der Aktion - die müssen ja irgendwo genannt werden. Ich glaub, ich verstehe es noch nicht ganz...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2007)

*AW: Spam von 3311*



> Wenn die 3311 nicht zur Mailbox führt, sondern 1,99 Euro kostet...


http://blog.xonio.com/gajeks_welt.php/2007/02/19/wenn_die_3311_nicht_zur_mailbox_fuhrt_so


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2007)

*AW: Spam von 3311*

Henning kennt oft Sachen, von denen ich nie gehört habe... Die dort genannte Firma gibt es wirklich. Und jetzt wird also gespammt für die Nummer, oder wie verstehe ich das?

Die Firma scheint eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu sein 





> Handel mit Agrarprodukten wie auch mit Lebensmitteln aller Art, Kauf, Verkauf und Vermehrung von Saatgut, Lieferung und Distribution von Lebensmitteln, Kauf und Verkauf wie auch Vermietung von Immobilien, Maklertätigkeit aller Art inklusive Kunsthandel, Vermögensverwaltungen, Entwicklung, Verkauf und Betreuung von Softwarelizenzen sowie Durchführung von Kundenbindungsprogrammen, Werbung, Marketing, Organisation und Verwaltung von Eventprojekten, Vermittlung von Reisen und Reiseveranstaltungen sowie Durchführung von Transporten und Vermittlung von Personal;


----------



## Schranzzmann (26 November 2007)

*AW: Spam von 3311*

erst mal ein super dannk für die schnele hilfe!! ich werde da mal ein mail hin schreiben!!


----------

